# Headset bzw. Soundkarten Problem



## fet (13. Juli 2004)

hi Leute
Ich hoffe das ich hier ins richtige Forum poste aber
ich hab seit geraumer Zeit ein schwerwiegendes Problem
und bin echt schon am verzweifeln.

zu meinem Problem:
Wie die Überschrift schon verät, habe ich ein "kleines" Problem mit meinen Headset bzw. mit meiner Soundkarte. 

1.) Ich habe eine onboard Soundkarte 
(wie die genau heißt weiß ich leider nicht; die treiber sind von soundmax  ) 
bei der funktionierte mein Headset eigentlich einwandfrei 
bis ich mal windows XP neu install. musste. 
seitdem funkt. das mikro nicht mehr 
an den einstellungen kann es "normalerweiße" nicht liegen. (wiedergabe bzw. aufnahme) 
aber ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich das Teil zum laufen bekomme 

2.) dann dachte ich mir... bau ich mal die soundkarte von meinem
2t Pc ein ( creativ Sb!live)
nur leider hab ich bei der das selbe Problem -> mikro geht nicht 
die Kopfhörer aber einwandfrei!

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Ich habe wirklich schon alles versucht leider ohne erfolg 
 und falls ihr noch welche angaben zu meinen system braucht -> 
- P4 2800 FSB800 
- Mainboard asus (weiß ich leider jetzt nicht auswendig da ich in der Arbeit bin) 
- GeForce4 Ti 4800 
- 512ram 
- 120Gb festplatte 
- Windows XP prof. 

und das headset funktioniert noch 
habe es nämlich schon bei einem Freund getestet  

also... thx 4 help 

greetz fet


----------



## Radhad (13. Juli 2004)

1. Hast du die Soundeinstellungen im System überprüft?
2. Bist du sicher, dass die richtigen Treiber installiert wurden?
3. Hast du den OnBoard Soundchip deaktiviert bevor du die Live! eingebaut hattest?


----------



## fet (13. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Radhad _
> *1. Hast du die Soundeinstellungen im System überprüft?
> 2. Bist du sicher, dass die richtigen Treiber installiert wurden?
> 3. Hast du den OnBoard Soundchip deaktiviert bevor du die Live! eingebaut hattest? *




danke für die schnelle Antewort  

zu 1. wenn du damit die "normalen" Soundeinstellungen meinst dann ... ja
wiedergabe -> mikro Ton aus
aufnahme -> mikro auswählen X
oder meinst du im Gerätemanager -> dort ist auch alles in ordnung

zu 2. ja bin ich mir sicher 
habe bis jetzt immer nur diesen Treiber verwendet
und es hat ja schon mal funktioniert  :sad: 

zu 3. ja ich habe die onbourd SK im Bios deakt.

vllt fällt dir sonst noch etwas ein was mir helfen könnte?


thx fet


----------



## Alex Duschek (13. Juli 2004)

Hast du auch die Lautstärke des Mikrophons hochgedreht?
Bei mir war die nämlich standartmäßig auf 0,als ich zum ersten Mal ein Headset benutzt hab


----------



## fet (13. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ruud Van Nistelrooy _
> *Hast du auch die Lautstärke des Mikrophons hochgedreht?
> Bei mir war die nämlich standartmäßig auf 0,als ich zum ersten Mal ein Headset benutzt hab  *



also das Problem besteht mitllerweile schon seit ein paar tagen
und ich hab wirklich schon auf jeden Lautstärkeregler rumgedreht
den ich gefunden habe  

greetz fet


----------



## Radhad (13. Juli 2004)

naja, mir würde noch einfallen, neuer Treiber zu benutzen, und einmal das Headset an deinem 2. PC anschließen.

Letzteres: Dann wäre definitiv klar, wenn dein Headset an deinem 2. PC funktioniert, dass dort das Problem an der Hard- / Software liegt.

Du hast ja dein System erst neuinstalliert gehabt und seit dem Zeitpunkt tritt dieser "Fehler" auf. Vielleicht mal das System erneuern ^^ Bei Windows ist alles möglich 


MfG Radhad


----------



## Mc_Fly_B (13. Juli 2004)

Auf welche "Hörumgebung" ist denn Dein SoundMAX eingestellt? Dort sollte wenigstens "Stereo-Lautsprecher" oder "Stereo-Kopfhörer" stehen. Bei allen anderen Einstellungen ist das Mikro meistens als Ausgang für Subwoofer oder Rear-Lautsprecher umgeswitcht.

MfG
Mc Fly


----------

